# Weed? or something going on with the grass?



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

started seeing these white looking grass looking things a few days ago, starting to see it all over the lawn.
anyone might know what this is? Is it indicative of something that's going on? Pics below.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

also, this grassy looking thing, it looks like some type of weed not sure tho


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

If you applied mesotrione on May 11, as described in your lawn journal, then the white coloration is probably the reaction to it. Poa trivialis should show this discoloration.

This also matches the second picture, which I assume shows vigorous Poa trivialis plants.

Also the third picture could show Pt just forming seed heads. Normally the leaves are shiny at the bottom, but again, they are currently dull on Pt. It looks similar here now.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

2L8 said:


> If you applied mesotrione on May 11, as described in your lawn journal, then the white coloration is probably the reaction to it. Poa trivialis should show this discoloration.
> 
> This also matches the second picture, which I assume shows vigorous Poa trivialis plants.
> 
> Also the third picture could show Pt just forming seed heads. Normally the leaves are shiny at the bottom, but again, they are currently dull on Pt. It looks similar here now.


Bingo.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

awesome! thanks guys. I thought that I only had a POA A problem, this first spring/summer has been nothing other than fighting weed invasion


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Mondeh6 said:


> awesome! thanks guys. I thought that I only had a POA A problem, this first spring/summer has been nothing other than fighting weed invasion


That is how mine has gone too. I am about to put down my third app of Meso4c as I try to kill my mystery weed (probably nimblewill). Some other stuff is getting taken out as well in the process. I am hoping for a significantly purer lawn by the time summer rolls around.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

So tempted to put another round of meso down but if it's turned white it's on its way to dying I'll give it next week.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Mondeh6 said:


> So tempted to put another round of meso down but if it's turned white it's on its way to dying I'll give it next week.


I'm doing every 10ish days, I read that they had good luck with that interval at Iowa State.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Meso will not kill Triv. It will only make it white. It will not die.


----------

